# Central Park Medical College



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Lets start discussion on central park medical college.. Anyone applied there? Share you interview experiences there. Have you selected or not?


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Yes, did apply. No call yet. Will contact them on phone and face to face tomorrow.


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Good...


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

aplied there a week ago..bt no call........wt was the merit last year?? is thre any chanc wid 68 agregat?


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Last year merit was 72...Yes chance there ..do well in interview


----------



## Ahmad Rafiq 2 (Sep 29, 2013)

They said inform u within 10 days. But still no call


----------



## Tehseen khan (Aug 25, 2014)

I had also applied for it ... But no call yet


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

how to do well in intrview? any idea krish? wt typ of ques?


----------



## moonlight (Sep 3, 2014)

guys if u people get admissions here, how would u rate this college???
i meann would u prefer it the first place????


----------



## Ahmad Rafiq 2 (Sep 29, 2013)

Is anyone there whos admission is confirmed?


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

They say they will call after 10 muharram :O


----------



## Ahmad Rafiq 2 (Sep 29, 2013)

@haseeb khan:
Has ur interview done bro??


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

No. They say they'll call after 10th Muharram 0.o


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

yes they will call after 10 muharram .. don't worry everyone will get call for interview having aggregate 68 or 70


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

I thought merit had rose to atleast 75 or 74 this year?


----------



## moonlight (Sep 3, 2014)

KRRISH said:


> yes they will call after 10 muharram .. don't worry everyone will get call for interview having aggregate 68 or 70


 is this aggregate without interview or with???


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

moonlight said:


> is this aggregate without interview or with???


 without interview

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone got interview call ?


----------



## Ahmad Rafiq 2 (Sep 29, 2013)

Cpmc ka admission criteria kya hai?
Do they add 12.5 of interview ??


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Ahmad Rafiq 2 said:


> Cpmc ka admission criteria kya hai?
> Do they add 12.5 of interview ??


Yes...interview in CPMC have importance


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

CPMC has started calling candidates, anyone here get a call?


----------



## Ahmad Rafiq 2 (Sep 29, 2013)

Calling for interview or for admission?


----------



## Nomi babu (Feb 12, 2014)

I have 76.5% agg..
my interview has done..
but yet
not received any call..
help me what should i do???


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

When did they call?


----------



## Nomi babu (Feb 12, 2014)

Haseeb
what's ur agg????


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Nomi babu said:


> Haseeb
> what's ur agg????


71.4%


----------



## Arooj.2 (Oct 24, 2014)

Have an aggregate of 67.5% , is there any chance I will get called??


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Its been a while now.. I don't know. Merit will increase to atleast 81 or 82, seeing CMH merit list..


----------



## Arooj.2 (Oct 24, 2014)

Ohhhhh that means I clearly have no chance


----------



## Ahmad Rafiq 2 (Sep 29, 2013)

arooj what are your fsc marks?


----------



## Arooj.2 (Oct 24, 2014)

880


----------

